# Zeobakterlith



## Armin501 (25. Feb. 2006)

Hat jemand mit diesem Z e o b a k t e r l i t h

schon Erfahrungen gemacht?



Gruß Armin


----------



## Frank (25. Feb. 2006)

*AW: Zeobakterlith*

Hallo Armin,

ich hab das mal hierher verschoben, weil das schon eine spezifische Frage ist, die mit Teichbau zusammenhängt.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (25. Feb. 2006)

*AW: Zeobakterlith*

Hallo Armin,

Zeobakterlith hab ich noch nicht gehört, wird aber wohl das selbe sein wie Zeolith. Das Zeug (grünliches poröses Gesteinsmaterial) wirkt ähnlich wie Aktivkohle (in den Poren setzen sich div. Giftstoffe - zB. Ammoniak- ab, sind alle Poren voll wird nix mehr aus dem Wasser aufgenommen, kann man es mit Salzwasser 1-2 Mal regererieren). Als Filtermaterial selbst ist es weniger geeignet da Bakterien viel zu groß sind um in die Poren zu passen und daher keine große Oberfläche vorfinden (im Vergleich zu anderen Filtermaterialien). Ich habe Zeolith zwar im meinen Aquarium, habe aber keine Änderung an den Wasserwerten darin feststellen können


----------



## Armin501 (26. Feb. 2006)

*AW: Zeobakterlith*

Vielen Dank für die Antwort,

also werde ich dieses Zeug micht in meinem Teich einstzen!

Gruß Armin


----------



## Saxnot (9. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Zeobakterlith*

Zu Zeobakterlith ,
ich habe vor 10 Jahren schon mit Zeobakterlith mein
Teichwasser gereinigt. Meine Erfahrungen sind sehr positiv
und eine Regenerierung ist bis heute nicht erforderlich gewesen.
Einige Untesuchungen haben gezeigt, die volle Ionenaustausch-
fähigkeit war noch nach 2 Jahren gegeben ( Test mit Ammoniakkonzentrationen)
Eine Anfrage bei der Uni Hannover in dieser Angelegenheit wurde
mir folgendes geschildert: Ein mit Mikroben besetztes Zeobakterlith
in einem Teich oder auch Aquarium kann nicht gesättigt sein, sind
doch die Mikroben in der Lage alle aufgenommen Stoffe zu 
neutralisieren.
Ich schütte Zeobakterlith in Netzbeutel und lege diese in die Flachwasserzone ( ca. 50 cm tief) , somit erspare ich jegliche
Filtersysteme. 
Auch in meinem Aquarium verfahre ich genauso. Ich gebe alle
6 - 7 Moante eine kleine Menge Zeobakterlith ins Becken  ( 250 ltr. )
Wasser ,wird nur alle 5 - 6 Wochen ( ca. 20 % ) gewechselt.
Gruß
Saxnot


----------



## WERNER 02 (10. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Zeobakterlith*



> ich habe vor 10 Jahren schon mit Zeobakterlith mein
> Teichwasser gereinigt. Meine Erfahrungen sind sehr positiv
> und eine Regenerierung ist bis heute nicht erforderlich gewesen.



Hi Saxnot

verstehe ich das richtig,- du hast ein und dasselbe Zeolith all die Jahre drin ?
Und dies ohne zu regenerieren ?!



> Einige Untesuchungen haben gezeigt, die volle Ionenaustausch-
> fähigkeit war noch nach 2 Jahren gegeben ( Test mit Ammoniakkonzentrationen)
> Eine Anfrage bei der Uni Hannover in dieser Angelegenheit wurde
> mir folgendes geschildert: Ein mit Mikroben besetztes Zeobakterlith
> ...



Von welchem Zeolith ist hier überhaupt die Rede ? es gibt derart viele  Zeolitharten die für die unterschiedlichsten Bereiche eingesetzt werden.
was User 1 verwendet,- dies muß eben darum nich dasselbe sein wie User 2 es womöglich verwendet.



> Ich schütte Zeobakterlith in Netzbeutel und lege diese in die Flachwasserzone ( ca. 50 cm tief) , somit erspare ich jegliche
> Filtersysteme.



Wenn du dich hier nur mal nicht täuscht. 

Gruß
Werner


----------



## Saxnot (10. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Zeobakterlith*

Hi Werner ,
ja , ich habe Zeobakterlith 10 Jahre ohne Regenerierung im Wasser.
Ob das Material noch funktioniert kann man schnell feststellen ,
leider kosten Laboruntersuchungen bis zu 200,00 €, habe ich aber ausgegeben.
Die Testergebnisse zeigten eindeutig eine Ionenaustauschfähigkeit von über 
80 %.  Ich muß allerdings eingestehen, meine Folie ist im ges.Folienbereich
mit 30 - 40 cm Sand angeschüttet . Wo sollen da Giftstoffe herkommen die die Leistung des Zeobakterlithminerals einschränken. Ich beziehe das Material  direkt beim Hersteller zu günstigen Preisen, gibt es aber auch von der Firma Heissner aus Lauterbach.
Ich gebe jedes Jahr 2 - 5 Beutel hinzu, die alten verbleiben im Teich .Einen
besseren Bio-Filter kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.
Zur Regenerierung von Zeolith :
Nur synthetische Zeolithe die in der Schwerölindustrie eingesetzt werden,
müssen alle 8 - 9 Stunden regeneriert werden.
Gute Zeolithe können doch nur eine Leistungsminderung bringen, wenn die
Biologie im Teich oder Aquarium nicht stimmt. Giftstoffe die ein Zeolith
verschließen sollten doch im Wasser eigentlich nicht vorhanden sein.
Bitte eimal über diese Theorie nachdenken .
Diese Meinung vertreten auch Bio Wissenschaftler.

Gruß  Saxnot


----------



## Annett (10. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Zeobakterlith*

Hi,

gibts für diese, nennen wir es mal Hypothesen, auch Beweise/Quellen zum nachlesen?!

Gern auch von "Bio Wissenschaftlern" - wer oder was auch immer das sein soll.


----------



## ThomasH (12. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Zeobakterlith*

Hallo Saxnot,

Eines vorweg, ich habe Zeolith im Einsatz und bin davon nicht nur überzeugt, sondern auch zufrieden.
Aber was mich jetzt an deinem Beitrag interessiert ist Folgendes:
Wenn du schriebst, dass du die Wirkung untersuchen ließt, zeigt doch von wissenschaftlichem Interesse. Wie und vor Allem was wurde denn hier untersucht? Hast du die Proben aus dem Teich oder aus dem Aquarium genommen? Wenn du hier Berichte hättest würden die mich brennend interessieren. 

Was ich ebenfalls nicht verstehe, dass in einem mit Sand ausgefüllten Teichrand keine Giftstoffe enthalten sein sollen. Giftstoffe kommen doch nicht von der Folie – oder was meinst du hier?

Das du Zeolioth jahrelang im Teich hast, ist ja weiterhin nicht schädlich. Wenn auch vereinzelt  davon geredet wird, dass Zeolith vor Allem Aluminium freisetzen kann (was aber meiner Meinung nach stark pH-Abhängig ist). 

Ich sehe das mit Zeolith so:
Zeolith ist ein natürlicher Ionenaustauscher und tauscht somit Ionen aus. Ist diese Kapazität erschöpft, dann ist tote Hose, sprich es muss regeneriert werden. Von den zwei Zyklen bin ich erst mal nicht der Meinung. Meiner Ansicht nach auch so ein Märchen. Woher sollen die Ionen denn wissen dass sie schon zweimal getauscht wurden. Ionen sind erst mal dumm und wissen nicht wie oft sie regeneriert wurden. Sie tauschen sich immer aus, wenn sie die Möglichkeit dazu bekommen. Einziges Problem ist, dass sich das Zeolith oberflächlich zusetzt. Dies würde man aber sehen, wenn man sich die Körner einmal aschauen würde. Die inneren Kanäle sind ja so winzig klein, dass selbst Bakterien sich nicht so schlank machen können, dass sie hineinpassen.

Die Wirkung deines Zeoliths kommt doch nicht davon, dass es sich selbst regeneriert, sondern davon, dass du immer wieder neues in den Teich einbringst. 

Ich habe das Zeolith im Einlauf meines Bodenfilter in den Teich mit einer Fließgeschwindigkeit von 300 – 600 l/h. Das Wasser läuft auch nicht unkontrolliert irgendwie um das Zeolith herum, sondern wird durch eine „Säule“ laufen lassen.

So jetzt bin ich wissbegierig auf deine Antworten, die mich wirklich interessieren.     

Viele Grüße
Tom


----------



## besuan (25. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Zeobakterlith*

Hallo Saxnot

Wo her beziehst du das Zeolith Und wie viel Gramm oder Kilo benötigt man auf wie viel Liter Wasser 

Viele Grüsse
Bernd und Susanne


----------



## ThomasH (27. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Zeobakterlith*

Hallo Bernd und Susanne,

man rechnet 1-2 kg für 1000 l Wasser. Ich glaube daran sollte man sich auch halten.
Beziehen, schau mal auf Tante google, da gibt es einige Anbieter. meines habe ich von zeolith.org

gruß
tom


----------



## besuan (27. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Zeobakterlith*

Hallo Tom
Danke da werde ich gleich mal los googeln
Viele Grüsse
Bernd und Susanne


----------



## Mühle (27. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Zeobakterlith*

Hallo Susanne und Bernd,

ich bestelle jedes Jahr 300 kg Zeolith, günstiger als bei Ebay. Mit den Preisen kenne ich mich ziemlich aus.

Schreibe mir mal eine Mail oder Tel..

viele liebe Grüße

Britta


----------



## kleinmolli70 (19. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Zeobakterlith*

hallo mühle .
wüßte auch gern wo ich  zeolith  kaufen oder bestellen kann .
würdest du es mir verraten ?


----------

